# which glass diffuser to get?????



## bienlim (Feb 10, 2006)

ive always use and love reactor but i just wanna try a diffuser for my 44 gal....could u guys PLS. give me an advise which one to get and where....thanks a lot


----------



## bienlim (Feb 10, 2006)

somebody?


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.adgshop.com/CO2_Glassware_s/60.htm

How about one of these?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Aquatic Magic sells decent diffusors at a good price.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I've got 2 Aquatic Magic and two Ista from a LFS. As far as quality, tiny bubbles, and low pressure resistance, it goes to ADA hands down. I wouldn't trade my ADA pollen glass for anything. Next would be the Ista, and last would be the Aquatic Magic.

If you have the money, get the ADA - it's well worth it!

Brian


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Agree with elaphe! 

ADA glass diffusers are great!


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

Dang. I wish I could afford an ADA diffuser. I never seem to get an even dispersal of bubbles coming from the ceramic plate. However, I have purchased 3 different kinds of knockoff diffusers, 2 of which were from Aquatic magic.

I bought a SpiroIII diffuser and didn't get very many bubbles, and many of the bubbles that it did generate were too big.

I purchased some kind of generic glass diffuser from AM and it worked slightly better than the spiroIII, with a few more small bubbles, but still not that many, and quite a few big ones. 

Finally I bought a RhinoX diffuser from aquatmagic, and it works the best. I still dont get bubbles coming from the entire plate, but there are significantly more than the other 2 kinds and only a very few big bubbles. It works so much better than my others. I would recommend the RhinoX series of diffusers from AquaticMagic if one were to want to purchase an ADA knockoff variety. They look like the ADA "beetles" that fit in the corner and have 2 suction cups (on the larger versions). The ceramic plate on these is definately better than cheaper knockoffs. 

However, I find that it is pretty "hit or miss" in regards to getting a ceramic plate that evenly generates the fine bubbles (unless the pressure/BPS is cranked WAY up).

This is just my experience, hope it helps you make your decision.
Good luck & happy shopping!  

-Mike B-


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

In the name of saving money I use these...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3669+9851&pcatid=9851

They produce a fine enough mist for me. I know they're not glass and don't look as professional as an ADA diffuser but they get the job done.


----------

